# Help! Critical Visa Issue..



## travellerguy (Nov 22, 2014)

My girlfriend (Vietnamese) has been staying in Malaysia now for about 3 months. We found a broker who gave her 2 visa extensions (30 days each) so far. The broker called us a few days ago and asked for 3 months advance payment for our next VISA extensions. We then told him that we will leave the country soon and don't need any more extensions. The broker said he spoke with the immigration guy who is issuing my gf's visa and we have to pay the 3 months or we will have problems at the every border.

They threatened us and are now forcing us to pay 3 more months. What should we do? 

Based on my girlfriends passport, we have two visa extensions and we can still stay in Malaysia until the beginning of December.

Thanks in advance for you advice!


----------

